

Ask HN: What's up with Jobspice? - realitygrill

I haven't been able to access the site for about a day now - particularly unfortunate for me. I know they're YC, so does anyone know when they'll be up and running again?
======
imdane
we should be up and running -- if you run into any more problems, email us at
contact@jobspice.com

------
asimjalis
They look like they're up now.

~~~
realitygrill
Still timing out for me. I'll try another computer or a proxy first.

